# Amillenialism and the Dutch Reformed



## Polanus1561 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi, just want to clarify:

1. Historically and currently, is Amillenialism more prevalent over Postmillenialism?
2. Was this topic discussed historically among the Dutch Reformed?
3. Who are some notable Dutch Reformed Postmillenialists?
4. Any sources would be good

Thanks


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 22, 2018)

Herman Bavinck's Reformed Dogmatics and Hoekema's Bible and the Future are two respected Reformed Amill works that come to mind.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 22, 2018)

Eschatology has long been discussed amongst Dutch Reformed theologians, but the categories of amill/postmill/premill are late developments. Consequently, you'll find modern amill and postmill proponents sometimes claiming the same historical theologian for their view (or aspects thereof). Some of this is also dependent on how you're going to define these views. If it's simply in terms of the millennium in Revelation 20, then likely in the 17th century you'd find more theologians agreeing that the millennium is a "golden age" for the church still in the future before Christ's return. In later years (until today), I think you'll find more Reformed theologians agreeing that the millennium is a present reality.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 23, 2018)

Guido's Brother said:


> Eschatology has long been discussed amongst Dutch Reformed theologians, but the categories of amill/postmill/premill are late developments.


I guess you are aware Wes that the Australian Wallabies make an important contribution to dispenstional eschatology. You see, when they play the All Blacks they are "left behind"


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 23, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I guess you are aware Wes that the Australian Wallabies make an important contribution to dispenstional eschatology. You see, when they play the All Blacks they are "left behind"



Mate, if I were actually an Aussie, I might be offended by that.  Just a Canadian sojourning in a land not my own.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 23, 2018)

Guido's Brother said:


> Mate, if I were actually an Aussie, I might be offended by that.


Australia, Canada and New Zealand are all members of one great family - the Commonwealth. Though sadly we are fast throwing away our Christian heritage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

